# Lamont Who



## bloodwood (Jul 15, 2003)

So it turns out that Norshadow AKA Lamont is not only a fictious person but a person with many heads speaking as one voice. All this seems to be under the direction of Dr Barber. For what reason does someone with Dr Barber's reputation become involved in something like this? Is it worth your integrity or the way your peers will look upon you from this moment on? Maybe it was politics and doing whatever it takes to get to the top. Whatever the reason, it can only be answered by Dr Barber, and right here on Martial Talk where the ruse was staged. Maybe the other heads will come clean as well. Mr.Curren has already corrected Paul's statement and cleared himself of any involvement so let that stand to his credit, however I disagree with his statement of what does it matter. It does matter, it's a question of ethics.  

bloodwood


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 15, 2003)

Admin Note: Please confine all "Norshadow" business to this thread> In the NorShadow of a lie 

Thank you.

(I know you posted this as I setup the other one.  Just want to keep things contained while the villians sweat out their exposure)

:asian:


----------

